# Excel speichert nicht



## Henrik (14. Februar 2003)

Moin Moin!

Hab ein Problem mit Excel: Obwohl ich die Datei gespeichert habe, wurden die Änderungen am Dokument nicht vorgenommen. Nach dem Arbeiten mit dem Dokument, hab ich auf das "Speicher"-Symbol geklickt......tja und nun ist die Arbeit des letzten Tages futsch. Eigentlich ist es ausgeschlossen, dass die Datei woanders gespeichert wurde......
Hat irgendjemand 'ne Idee, ob und wie ich an die Infos rankomme, bzw. wie ich verhindern kann, dass sowas nochmal passiert..

Danke


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Anstatt du auf das Speichersymbol drückst gehst du auf:
Datei...Save as

ist das einfachste


----------



## Henrik (14. Februar 2003)

Jo! Aber vielleicht gibts auch ne Lösung für das aktuelle Problem?


----------



## dfd1 (14. Februar 2003)

Kannst du noch sagen bei welchem Office das passierte??


----------



## Henrik (17. Februar 2003)

Bei Office 2000 ist das Problem aufgetreten.


----------

